# 2018 headlight operation???



## Ironsides (Oct 26, 2019)

I have recently learned there are many ways auto manufacturers use the high beams or low beams in different ways. My headlights are stock and I find them extremely poor. At my local shop there computer shows h11 led bulbs. They fit in the harness but don't clip into the actual headlight. The stock bulbs I have are 9005 halogen lamps and I can only see a single filament. Apparently some cruze models come with a 2 bulb system and some with a 4 bulb system. I am trying to determine if the stock lamps I received were incorrect or if it's not operating properly. I currently have one lamp pulled out and my low beam and high beam works on the side with a bulb. On the other side without nothing works.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

It's a 9005 with a shutter to block off part of the beam for low beam operation.
My biggest issue is I can't see the road to make a left turn.


----------



## booyakashao (Dec 7, 2018)

I got something like this https://headlightrevolution.com/gtr-lighting-csp-mini-led-headlights-9005-9145-bulbs/


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

booyakashao said:


> I got something like this https://headlightrevolution.com/gtr-lighting-csp-mini-led-headlights-9005-9145-bulbs/


I'm getting a pair of the SL1 bulbs from them soon


----------



## Ironsides (Oct 26, 2019)

I ended up cheaping out and going with the silver star ultras. The led variant here in Canada was 179.00$ and wasn't name branded or backed with a good warranty. I figured I'd give the top companies time to catch up. Maybe next time they are up I'll have more options. I would say it got 50% better just in getting that stock garbage out. I may look into turning them up a few degrees for a little more sight down road.


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

Taxman said:


> It's a 9005 with a shutter to block off part of the beam for low beam operation.
> My biggest issue is I can't see the road to make a left turn.


It is surprising how much the fog light kit helps if you don't have the RS package. Makes cornering soooo much better.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

gacl said:


> It is surprising how much the fog light kit helps if you don't have the RS package. Makes cornering soooo much better.


Can't wait to get mine as well as my SL1 LED bulbs for the headlights


----------



## Wifes2018Cruze (Dec 12, 2019)

On our 2018 Premier Hatch with RS package, I just changed out the headlamp bulbs from stock to the SL1's from Diode Dynamics. WHAT a difference!

I was surprised the stock bulbs that I took out were halogen, because on the price label from the car, it listed "Headlamps, Automatic Dual Projection, LED Signature" ?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The LED is probably referring to the DRL LED strip. I just got my GTR Ultra 2 bulbs in by my car is at the body shop from getting rear ended by a dump truck. Can't wait to get it back and put them in lol


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> I'm getting a pair of the SL1 bulbs from them soon


Please let know how the SL1 Led bulbs perform, I planned on upgrading to them as well but I need a little feed back before purchasing.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Chad20101 said:


> Please let know how the SL1 Led bulbs perform, I planned on upgrading to them as well but I need a little feed back before purchasing.


I actually ended up getting the new GTR Ultra Series 2 bulbs instead. I have them in just waiting to get my car back from the body shop so I can install them.


----------



## Wifes2018Cruze (Dec 12, 2019)

Chad20101 said:


> Please let know how the SL1 Led bulbs perform, I planned on upgrading to them as well but I need a little feed back before purchasing.


The SL1 LED's are great. Much better visibility and road illumination. Money well spent!


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

WillL84 said:


> I actually ended up getting the new GTR Ultra Series 2 bulbs instead. I have them in just waiting to get my car back from the body shop so I can install them.


I’ll check them out as well , thanks.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Wifes2018Cruze said:


> The SL1 LED's are great. Much better visibility and road illumination. Money well spent!


Good to hear might end up getting them just needed a actual honest review.


----------

